# Your Cichlid Tanks



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

If you have pics of your cichlid tanks/ponds/ or anything else... POST THEM!

This is my soon to be 150Gal Cichlid Tank...


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

superb work dc, i like the driftwood layout...looks like it's going to be one kick ass tank.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats going to be awesome as hell..what kind of cichlids are you going to put in it? And what room will i be in? (livingroom/gameroom/diningroom?)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I hate this tank, it evolved into this mess as my fish became territorial and needed more hiding spots. It's a temporary accomodation until I move them into a 36L x 12W x 14H tank where I'm going to use a sand substrate and most of those decorations put the pots willl be camoflaged under rocks and the coffee cup will be gone. The new tank will look natural and be mostly rocks, this one is just keepin the fish happy in the mean time.

In it I have 3 convicts
1 Kribensis
1 Upside down catfish
1 Common Pleco


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Thats going to be awesome as hell..what kind of cichlids are you going to put in it? And what room will i be in? (livingroom/gameroom/diningroom?)


 Thanks hakeemtito, aaron07_20.

My tank will be setup in the basement, beside the computers. I would put it upstairs, but i think its to much weight on the floor, and theres really no room up there.

The fish that i will be stocking the 150 with goes as follows,...

2x - Hujeta Gars
2x - Green Terrors
1x - Albino Tiger Oscar
1x - Black Tiger Oscar
2x - Carpinte (Green Texas)
1x - Texas Cichlid
1x - Jaguar Cichlid

More will be added later, im deciding if i want an Arowana or not. Dave


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow a very nice tank


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i dont meen to poo poo on the parade or anything, but the hujeta's will get bullied to deaht in a tank that size with those kindof tanks mates, especially by the texas carpinte, it will work out as they are all small, but when everyone reachs abour 6" theres gonna be death, the hujetas are very UNagressive, even less then anglefish, i think i would sock that tank something like this,

2x hujeta gar

1x albino oscar

3x striped pictus catfish

6x silver dollar,

this is just my opinion and i think its best u do wut u want to do, im just trying to warn u , good luck with the tanks, and good work


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i agree w/ micus. you will definatly have some compatability problems once these guys get a little bigger. you might be able to keep a few of the big guys together in that tank like the GT, texas, carpinte, and maybe an oscar


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

do NOT add a arrow to that tank, its allready pretty stocked as is, you will be lucky if you current setup will work


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I think I could add whatever i wanted to, I can always sell my 150G to build a 300G or something later on... I'll see what im gonna order later one of these days. Thanks for the replys anyways, Dave.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

I have 1 african cichlid tank and 1 SA/CA tank. Here is the SA/CA tank:


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

And the African Cichlid tank... Just set it up a few months ago..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice setups sprinter78


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet Tanks


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks. The first one is a 55g planted tank. Lots of goodies in there. Red Devil and JD are ridiculous and rather friendly towards one another. I rose them young together and so far so good.

The other one is a 37 g fake plant african cichlid tank. I am eventually going to build up the rock wall and take out some of the other decor, but for now, everyone seems happy in the rocks.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

heres my 30 gal with a bunch of dif kinds of cichlids


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

my 110 frontosa tank...


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

my 90g community


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

without flash


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> without flash


 holy sh*t dude. what all do you have in there? looks a bit packed...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

i can count 5 oscars







, way to packed


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

my 90 gal
wow you can see all my fish in that pic if you look closely, hard to spot is raphael cat


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lol, i totally forgot thats THATS MY FAKE PLANT , haha, i forgot bout that one,


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Here's my cichlid tank, what do you think?










It's a 10 gallon with 20 tiger red Parachromis motaguense. LOL. Umm, just so I don't get any crap, IT'S ONLY A GROW OUT TANK.


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah, my 90 is kinda cramped right now, it's got enough room for everyone to swim, but I"ve gotta change some water every other day or so.

it's temp til I move in november, but it's got 3 15-16" plecos, 5 5-6" oscars, 1 5"JD , a 3" jag, a 6" blackfin shark and a 3" silver dollar

I work for a company called fiberglass engineering....the father company of Cobalt Boats (where I really work)

a guy that works in the wet-glass dept is gonna glass me a tank up when I get a frame built for it (600-700g I think it'll be when it's done)

but I can't do that til november when I get my house and get the floor braced up a lot.

then my cramped ass red-bellies will get the 90 and the cichlids will go to the big tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED TO PIX SECTION


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> my 90g community


 that tank stand scares me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Ihavebigpiranha said:
> 
> 
> > my 90g community
> ...










me too


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice pix everyone!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

micus said:


> lol, i totally forgot thats THATS MY FAKE PLANT , haha, i forgot bout that one,


 no its not


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Lonald said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > lol, i totally forgot thats THATS MY FAKE PLANT , haha, i forgot bout that one,
> ...


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Pic of my tank.....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice tanks guys,







.


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

mr freez, death in #s----why does that stand scare you? it's quite sturdy, it's assembled with 2x6 and 4x4 timbers and held together with glue and 97 3" stainless steel screws.

I can't get it to squeak even by pushing on the tank when it's full, pretty sure it'd hold a medium-size pickup truck


----------

